# Webber penalty at least 6 games, faces drug penalty?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Webber penalty at least 6 games*

Upon being activated, the Kings forward will be suspended for lying to a federal grand jury.



> Chris Webber will be suspended at least six games by the NBA for lying to a federal grand jury, it was learned Saturday, a strong penalty that comes as a response to what one league official called "horrendous" actions by the Kings forward.
> The exact length of the discipline is not known, but an announcement could be made within days, as soon as Webber is activated after spending the first 50 games on the injured list while recovering from knee surgery.
> 
> The Kings are believed to have already been informed of the decision.
> ...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

At least six? Ouch, still looks to be a little while before we can watch him play. I hope he can get at least a month of playing under his belt before the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jason Richardson only got 3 games for domestic violence. I think his actions were more "horrendous" than Webber's.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya Richardson beat someone, i think his girlfriend... and he gets 3 games... if the NBA wants to clean up their image, they should start with people like that... 6 games at least?! It better be 6...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The 22-year-old Richardson was accused of pushing his ex-girlfriend, Roshonda Jacqmain, so hard that the woman fell and banged her head against a wall, resulting in a hole in the wall.


:no:

It doesn't make any sense


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sager just said up to 8 games:upset:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like it will be 8 games :upset: :no:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I wonder what the "other reasons" for the suspension are?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Id be really mad if it was anymore than 8-9 games, theres only 32 games left in the damn season...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber faces drug penalty?



> Injured Kings forward Chris Webber is expected to be suspended for eight games without pay for a combination of lying to a federal grand jury and violating the NBA's substance-abuse policy, sources close to and inside the league said Sunday night.
> 
> The suspension of Webber, who has missed all 50 games this season as he attempts to rehabilitate his surgically repaired left knee, will not be announced by the NBA until he is activated off the team's injured list.
> 
> Webber has been practicing for the past few weeks with the team, and Kings President Geoff Petrie said the power forward is not far away from being ready to rejoin the team.


:sigh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The 6 or 8 games does seem kind of harsh, but what is this drug penalty about? i don't remember him getting into any trouble like that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya, i heard nothing of that either...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The eight games isnt added on the the already suspension is it? Like 8 games fo drugs + suspension for lying


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

i don't know. I guess we have to wait and see what the official word from the league is. I'm just surprised that if there was some sort of drug infraction, then why are we only hearing about it now???


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> The eight games isnt added on the the already suspension is it? Like 8 games fo drugs + suspension for lying


I think it is 5 games for lying to the grand jury, and 3 for the drugs...I guess we will see win they activate him later today


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So its most likely to be 8 games?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webber has been activated, roughly only 8 games until he makes his return, let the countdown begin.



:cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Activate Chris Webber 

From listening to the radio, it sounds like he missed meetings (just like Jason Williams a few years ago) and that is why he is being suspended longer.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He violated his after care program (not going to required meetings) which is thought of as a positive drug test.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

O, damn Webber, cant you just go to your damn meetings :upset: lets pray that its 8 games and just like SacTown said, let the countdown begin, if it is 8 games, hell return at HOME! Against Phoenix! Woot...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings Activate Chris Webber
> 
> From listening to the radio, it sounds like he missed meetings (just like Jason Williams a few years ago) and that is why he is being suspended longer.


Aaaaah, that 'splains it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=1737309

8 games is the final total.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This has been posted on 2 other Kings message boards:



> Chris Webber was suspended an additional 5 games for his third violation of the NBA substance abuse policy.
> 
> This violation came through submitting a failed drug test within the last few weeks. The drug in question was marijuana.
> This was not through a missed test. It was a failed test. Two seperate sources have confirmed this....one in the league office, one close to the player (about as close as humanly possible, if you get my drift)...the league source provided the skeleton, the other source filled in the blanks.....
> ...


What an idiot.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------

